# Giardia



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just recently got my new puppy. When I took him to the vet he told me had worms. He has been pooping in his crate and needs a bath because he lays in it. Im afraid he is eating his poop and that kind of defeats the purpose of the treatment. Any suggestions on what I should do!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea. I wounder how long the worm medication works? Tell your baby not to poo in his crate and not to eat it.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah I tried but he doesn't listen yet. Someone told me to sprinkle some Adobo on his food 
It should make his poop taste bitter. Maybe I'll try that or any other suggestions anyone has.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't think him eating his poop with defeat the treatment. I am not sure though….. Someone once told meat tenderizer in their food helps with poop eating. If you decide to try it, please make sure I am correct before ding so.

The fact that he goes potty in his crate means he is going to be very difficult to housebreak. Dogs do not normally go potty where they sleep. Have you tried putting him in a small square x pen? You can line the entire flooring with pee pads. Put his crate in there with the door open. Put water, toys etc. As he uses the pee pads to potty, slowly remove them one by one until you are left with one pee pad he is going on. 
Hopefully this will help him from pooping and lying in it. Good luck!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I heard giving a few pieces of pineapple in their food will help. pineapple juice will also work.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wishbone (Jul 10, 2013)

Yeah, pineapple works on us here too. How long does he stay on the crate. You need to have schedule so you know when he will probably poop so you can let him out before that, example is 10-15mins after the meal. The medication on worms could affect his control on poop too so you need to ask your vet about that.


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Last night I kept him in a pen with wee wee pads and I had it next to me so I can hear him when he got up to poop and I cleaned it up right away. I guess till hes off the medicine I need to continue just to make sure he doesnt eat it. It gives him diarrhea. Will start the crate training again once it clears up and his poop returns to normal. The vet called me with the results of his poop and it wasnt worms its giardia. Has anyone had any experience with this? The vet says its nothing serious and will clear up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Follow the directions of your vet on that issue - but you also need to know that the more you are "aware" of what he is doing at all times, the easier it will be to potty train him. Potty training and crate training need to go hand and hand with each other. Check out "housetraining for Dummies" - it has lots of good ideas. 

Hope he feels better soon!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think giardia is a big deal! It's highly contagious and I believe you have to really clean up house and yard. I think it's a parasite....


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

It is a parasite. I thought it was a big deal too. I just picked up my puppy on Monday and took him to the vet on Tuesday for an exam and of course they asked for a stool sample. Well by Wednesday afternoon they called me and told me it was giardia. I called the breeder to tell her and we kind of had it out on the phone. I have two children home and when I read up on giardia it did say it was contagious. Have been cleaning my house constantly with lysol and bleach. I knew a puppy was going to be work, but when your paying this much money for a pet you expect that they are healthy when you first bring them home. She did tell me we have 10 days to return him. Very confused dont know what to do.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> I think giardia is a big deal! It's highly contagious and I believe you have to really clean up house and yard. I think it's a parasite....


I think it isn't to be taken lightly, either. Here is a link you might want to read.

http://www.cdc.gov/parasites/giardia/giardia-and-pets.html


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2007)

*Giardi Problem*



rt625 said:


> I just recently got my new puppy. When I took him to the vet he told me had worms. He has been pooping in his crate and needs a bath because he lays in it. Im afraid he is eating his poop and that kind of defeats the purpose of the treatment. Any suggestions on what I should do!!


I had the same exact problem with the little Havanese that I fostered and then adopted about 5 years ago. The Doctor gave our dog medicine to cure the giardia. Here is the problem that I had. Once the dog was cured of giardia, and the prescription medicine had been taken, it did not stop the diarrhea. It kept up for another month. Her poop was like mud puddles. The vet said he had done all he could do and recommended a specialist. So, I take aloe (drink it) every morning because of it's health benefits, especially to the intestines. I had heard you could even give it to a baby. So, I put about a teaspoon on Lilly's food morning and night. Within 3 days, she stopped having diarrhea. When I told the Vet I didn't think she needed a specialist and what I had done, his remark was, Yes, I have had several people tell me that. Why the Vet didn't share it with me to begin with, I don't know. But believe me it saved my little puppy. You can't potty train your dog when she's is sick like that. Get pure Aloe (some taste bitter) so make sure you get the ones that do not so she will eat. Lilly never acted like she even knew there was Aloe on her food. Good luck. I promise the Aloe will not hurt your dog. Go to any health food store and get a good recommendation on a pure one that does not taste bitter. And while your at it, drink it yourself. It works wonders. Good luck and let me know how your doggie is. Remember, Aloe will not cure giardia, but it will return her to health if the diarrhea keeps up after the giardia is gone. Also, do you know that there is a vaccination for your dog from giardia? I got the shot for all my dogs after that scary time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ugh. I feel your pain. A puppy with diarrhea is hard to housebreak. From what I've read I thought it takes awhile to cure. I can't believe your vet said it was no big deal. I'm wondering about the breeder and sanitary conditions at her house? I don't know a lot about this parasite but I'd be concerned about the pup having bigger health issues if he came with giardia.... I'm not saying to return the pup but it raises concern.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

So true - I would keep him in an xpen with pads while he is sick and having D - this way he wont get used to pottying in his crate. Once a pup is used to going in their crate (sleeping place) it is hard to train them. Like Linda said, I would not even try to house train until the G is gone. 
Poor puppy!!


----------



## rt625 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your input, but im sad to say that I did call the breeder this morning and had her take back the puppy. Last night he was pooping every hour. Was up all night with him. I knew this was a sign that he had to go back. We were very sad to see him go, but i feel that we really did not have a choice. There was obviously something wrong. Instead of him getting better he was getting worse. 

Hopefully I can come back to this forum with some good news in the future!!

Beware of Bon-Bon Havanese in New York. Even after a few conversations with her she still cant admit that there was something wrong with the puppy. I just hope he is ok because he was so sweet and loving.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

That's very sad and must have been so hard to do, but I think you made the right decision for your family. I'm sure you'll be back with a new and happy story someday.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

It had to be a tough decision I understand though. She actually looks like a good breeder. Wonder how the pup got giardia? 

See you soon!!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

It must have been heartbreaking letting him go. Sorry it didn't workout.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Did the vet give you meds for the Giardia? I have been breeding for almost 9 years and a couple times we have had pups get Giardia that was discovered when they got home. The vet gives meds and within a couple days all is good!
I don't believe Giardia is a sign of a bad breeder. I consider myself a good, reputable, clean breeder. My dogs and puppies are well taken care of, my house is clean and the dogs bathed on a regular basis. Giardia lives in standing water/puddles etc and from my understanding from my vet can be caught fairly easily.
I am sorry you had to return your pup. If the breeder gives the pup meds and gets the giardia cleared up would you consider taking the puppy back?


----------



## jcbpaisley (Mar 6, 2013)

Our pup was from a very reputable breeder and she tested positive for giardia when she got home. One round of meds and she tested negative. She never had any symptoms. This does sound different from OP's experience.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

